# lost all my female guppies.



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

# died this past week. They were just about 1 year old with fancy tails.
They measured over 2 inches long. 
I have been breeding them for the past 5 years but the lifespans are getting shorter as they get bigger.
have a guppy virus issue at times. 
It's like they burn out as they increase in size.


----------



## Elyn (May 18, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. :console: Sounds like they were a beautiful bunch.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

damn....sorry mousey.....i know how that must feel.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

One thing you can do to help this, is seperate all female fry before they get impregnated. Let them grow big & healthy before introducing a male. That way their systems have a chance to mature. You'll also get larger healthier fry.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Sue, None of these girls had ever been bred. Yup I do separate as soon as I can sex them. Only pregnancies in our house are planned!


----------



## Victoria1984 (Jan 7, 2009)

awww sorry for your losses:sad:


----------

